# Rasual Butler traded to Clippers



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/08/new_orleans_hornets_trading_g.html


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'd like to propose a toast to Ricky Davis never playing another minute in the NBA. :champagne:


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> I'd like to propose a toast to Ricky Davis never playing another minute in the NBA. :champagne:


I'll second that.

And aside from the financial implications of this deal, the Hornets must have a lot of faith in Thornton and Wright to be making this move. Rasual Butler is a solid role player and a good scorer.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Rasual had a bounce back 08-09 season. In the 07-08 season a lot of Hornet fans were all too ready to get rid of him. He had a terrible 07-08 season and was relished to the end of the bench while the Hornets ran to the playoffs and won the division title. Peterson was a bigger part of that season. I liked Sual and was hoping his nice 08-09 season wasn't an audition of sorts. And I still don't think the Hornets are finished with this offseason.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This move was made to get the Hornets' cap figure down to a little over $73.8 mil. With the luxury tax threshold for this year at $69.9 mil, that puts the bees $3.9 mil over. 

I detailed the next move they need to make with the Clippers in this thread. That move would put them even closer to the threshold and really sure up their front court. Granted, that would move Antonio Daniels back into significant minutes. I would rather do that than play Hilton Armstrong minutes like they will have to if everything continues on it's current path.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd rather move MoPete,but noone is that dumb.Really don't think you can expect Rasual to have another season like last year.He wasn't great any way and it's not like the Hornets are going to lose a title over him


----------

